# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  kirgizistan tarihi

## ceydaaa

kirgizistan_buyuk.jpgYenisey Irmağı boyunda medeni bir hayat süren Kırgızlar Milad'dan sonra birinci yüzyılda Hun Devleti tabiyeti altına girdiler. Hunluların dağılması üzerine, Kırgızlar, Hakas Devletini kurdular. Dördüncü yüzyılda kurulan Hakas Devleti, Baykal Gölünden Tibet'e kadar olan kısma hakim oldu. Altıncı yüzyılda kurulan Göktürk Devleti ile mücadele eden Hakaslar, 840'ta Uygur Devletini yıktılar.

Onuncu yüzyılda Karahanlıların tesiriyle İslam dinini kabul eden Kırgızlar, 13. yüzyılda Moğolların hakimiyetini tanıdılar. On yedinci yüzyılda Rus istilasına karşı diğer Türk boylarıyla hareket ettiler. Kırgızların harp kabiliyetleri yüksekti. On dokuzuncu asırda Kırgız toprakları bütünüyle Rus hakimiyetine girdi. 1924 senesine kadar Türkistan Özerk Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyetine bağlıyken, 1925'te KaraKırgız Özerk Oblastı adını aldı. Bir süre sonra Kara kelimesi kaldırıldı.

1936'da Kırgızistan Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyeti haline getirildi ve Sovyetler Birliğini meydana getiren 15 İttifak Cumhuriyetinden biri haline geldi. Eski Sovyetler Birliğinin 1991'de dağılması üzerine, Kırgızistan bağımsızlığını ilan etti. Bağımsız Devletler Topluluğuna üye oldu.

----------

